# Homemade chocolate syrup



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw some canning threads here and wanted to add this as a recipe I found and realized how stupidly simple it was and realized all the money wasted on store bought, commercially made syrup.

Chocolate Syrup:

3 cups sugar (best to use cane)
1 1/2 cups water
1 1/2 cups dutch processed cocoa
1 Tblsp. vanilla extract
1/4 Tsp. Kosher salt
2 Tblsp. corn syrup

In small pot, bring water and sugar to a boil. Whisk in cocoa, vanilla, salt and corn syrup. Whisk till all solids are dissolved. Reduce syrup till slightly thickened. Cool to room temperature. Pour into a large squeeze bottle, or any lidded container.

I have had to make double batches of this, and it can be made a little stronger by adding 1/2 cup more of cocoa to make dark chocolate syrup. It's so cheap compared to paying around $2 a bottle. A nice luxury during a crisis time, or well, when you have milk that needs flavoring.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I use a very similar recipe. It is amazing how economical it is to make your own compared to the store bought versions. I usually make a double batch too, my family goes through it rather quickly. Does anyone want to hazard a guess whether it could be made in larger batches and canned for long term storage?

Chocolate Syrup

1/2 cup cocoa powder
1 cup water
2 cups sugar
1/8 tsp salt
1/4 tsp vanilla

In a sauce pan dissolve cocoa powder in water. Add the sugar, mix until the sugar dissolves. Bring mixture to a boil, STIR constantly, boil 3 minutes. This will bubble over quickly so stay with it. Remove from heat. Add the salt, stir. Add vanilla and stir. Pour in to sterilized jar(s). Keep refrigerated.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Does anyone want to hazard a guess whether it could be made in larger batches and canned for long term storage?


What do you have to lose ? Next time you make a batch use 1 hot half pint jar, fill it with syrup, hot lid and ring tight then I think I'd use the old method of turning the jar upside down (instead of boiling bath) and leave to cool. I think it would seal as it cools which would make it canned as well as any syrup or jelly.

just my opinion though.

.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it could be canned too, but only concerned about separation of the solids from the syrup after a while? Maybe but it would never hurt to do your own and see how it went.

Going through it quick, yep that's my problem, if we have anything chocolate with my husband around, it's gone rather quickly, especially something he can mix with milk (his favorite beverage).

While we're on this idea of homemade stuff versus store bought, has anyone ever attempted to make cottage cheese? If you have, how cheap is it to make?


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

It can definitely be canned. I've done it using these instructions:
It works great.

http://cottageinthemaking.blogspot.com/2012/04/safely-canning-chocolate-sauce-yes-you.html


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Or make an extra jar or two and freeze??


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Think the freezing would separate it?


----------

